# Looking for Craftsman near San Antonio for small cabinet projects???



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

I am not sure who all from LJ might live in or near San Antonio that might be interested in taking on some custom cabinet jobs such as built in units and media cabinets. I have one job right now that consist of 1 built in and one media cabinet. We tend to get very busy with new construction and remodel kitchen cabinetry and I typically get a steady flow of smaller cabinet jobs that we just cannot complete. I end up turning a lot of work away, not really wanting to. If anyone is interested just let me know. Thanks.


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

An interesting opportunity, hope you find someone to fit the bill.


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

Could your airflow be too restricted by the small router bit opening. I understand that dust collectors work best when they can move large volumes of air, not high velocities in a confined space (such as your router plate is providing).

HTH,
Mark


----------

